# 2008 Trail-Et Meteor For Sale



## pearly8383 (Jun 25, 2013)

A number of extras have been installed (over $2,000 invested). I got out of horses, so need to sell, but had been planning on keeping it forever, so have been maintaining it. Thanks...
Horse Trailer World - Huge Selection of Horse Trailers, Cargo, Trucks


----------

